# ATB = All Terrain Boating – Freshwater 6/12/09



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

always gives me the urge to load up and go after reading your reports. looks like some real "bassy" water, you guys should be able to find a lunker or two lurking beneath the waters surface if you fish it enough [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice bunch of fish looks like it was worth the effort to get there


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome job as usual!
When you get a better path down there give me a hollar. I am way too lazy to trudge through all that!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> always gives me the urge to load up and go after reading your reports.


 It's always nice to hear something like that.  Just return the favor with a report of your own. 

And I'm pretty sure there are some much bigger bass in that lake. The bite has just been awful since all the rain, so if we can get 20 decent bass like it is now, just wait until they start chewing again. 



> Very cool!


Thanks for that. 



> Very nice bunch of fish looks like it was worth the effort to get there


About halfway through those reeds I was starting to have my doubts, but in the end it was indeed worth it! 



> Awesome job as usual!
> When you get a better path down there give me a hollar. I am way too lazy to trudge through all that!


Thank you!  Don't worry, I won't be sharing the location of that spot any time soon. It's Bob's find and wouldn't do that to him...yet!  ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well earned fish I'd say. Those were some solid bass fer sure. 
My weekend report goes something like this. 
Saturday-ran a 5k race and sucked some serious wind.
Sunday-Tee time at 0830. Kinda sucked at that too.
Hit the water at 2:30 and only got one bite.
A personal best 24" 5lb trout.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Man! That's why I want to have a pond hopping boat to fish for bass and saltwater species! I'm envy!

Hammer,

Do u think u have a spare time to spend time bank bass fishing and chat with u for a bit about bank fishing?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Hammer, that post fires me up! Nothing like an adventure that rivals the fishing itself. That reminds me of many times in high school and college where we'd do the same, with marginal success. The excitement never faded, and there's nothing like the exuberation accompanying the discovery of a virgin fishing hole (that actually produces) that no one else knows of. Good job!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This is what a gheenoe allows you to do; get places and experience things no other little boat can. This is what originally made me want to get a gheenoe. 

Nice report. 

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Somehow I miss this post earlier in the week. Cool story and great write up. You might have me motivated enough to try a few local ponds instead of my usual haunts.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Well earned fish I'd say. Those were some solid bass fer sure. ...
> A personal best 24" 5lb trout.


Thanks Jason!  Congrats on the PB trout, but what's with all the running? 



> Do u think u have a spare time to spend time bank bass fishing and chat with u for a bit about bank fishing?


Sure Blake, we can definitely do something next week if you like.  Send me a PM and let me know what your work schedule is like. Maybe we can meet up one evening.



> Hammer, that post fires me up! Nothing like an adventure that rivals the fishing itself. ...Good job!


Thanks man!  You'll be seeing more reports like this one in the future. Bob and I have scouted a couple other very remote bodies of water that we plan to hit. Once you get past the sweat, bugs and scrapes, to actually reach the water, it's pretty darn cool! 



> This is what a gheenoe allows you to do; get places and experience things no other little boat can. This is what originally made me want to get a gheenoe.
> 
> Nice report.


Thanks! I think a Gheenoe would have pushed thru those reeds far easier, but I didn't happen to have one available. 



> Somehow I miss this post earlier in the week. Cool story and great write up. You might have me motivated enough to try a few local ponds instead of my usual haunts.


Thanks Tom!  This is what I ended up doing instead of fishing with you last friday. Not bad for a fallback plan, eh? ;D


----------

